
Globalsign will revoke your code signing certificate no questions asked - chaosmachine
https://medium.com/@airflow.matt/globalsign-will-revoke-your-codesign-certificate-no-questions-asked-f6ac2bca02c5
======
habobobo
Lesson learned: Last step of ci/cd, verify binary artifact on virus total api
before shipping.

